# Eglin afb bucks



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

These are some bucks we killed running dogs. The big 8 was killed by another party right behind me about 200 yds..... 18.5 WIDE NICE EGLIN BUCK.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Now that's whats happenin'! Congrats!


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That is one fine buck right there! Congrats


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

i swear eglin produces some of the biggest and most pretty bucks around...good job!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The 8 is a stud!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

What was the weight on that last one? 

That's a fine rack (horns). For some reason I felt the need to clarify that considering the OP


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Tyee Dave said:


> What was the weight on that last one?
> 
> That's a fine rack (horns). For some reason I felt the need to clarify that considering the OP


 As for the weight i dont know, if i had to guess maybe 150-160 #. :confused1:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

shure looks wider than 18.5", thats a dang stud there


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

That 8 is huge! Good Job on the other to also.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

+ 1


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice lookin bucks. Super 8


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dogs is how ya make em move when it's 75 degrees!! good job


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessum.....that's a fine big un!!! Congrats to the hunters and their pups!

Go Hunt/Go Fish w/ DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice bucks..congrats


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Was that big 8 killed around 217/219, Choctaw?


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Biller48 said:


> Was that big 8 killed around 217/219, Choctaw?


 South of 232 in the forks of turkey and rogue creek.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

saltwater ******* said:


> South of 232 in the forks of turkey and rogue creek.


 Thanks for to response, good hunting Bro.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice buck, looks a lot like our little Coues whitetail we have in southern Arizona, antler spread a bit wider. If we get one over 15", it's a big boy. Still getting used to hearing you fellas down here call em 8 pointers, in Az, that would be a nice 3 point, or 3X3, we don't count eye guards.
Im clueless about deer hunting here, the where's and how's, so much private ground except Eglin and Black water forest. Back home, I'd walk my ass off, covering many canyons and glassing many a hillside to catch a feeding or bedded buck. Here it seems sitting in a tree is how it's done?
Ive got a lot to learn I can see that! My passion is predator calling....fox,bobcat and coyotes. Ive seen just 2 coyotes since getting here, so Im not sure of the numbers here in the south, sure different country thats for sure.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Biller48 said:


> Thanks for to response, good hunting Bro.


 Tune in next week for all my secret fishing spots :thumbsup: !!! :whistling:


----------

